# Skinny Jean Hate?



## scottro202 (Jan 11, 2009)

so, at my school, I get a lot of crap for wearing skinny jeans. I mean this is as skinny as they go








and I get a lot of hatin for it. Do anyone else get this for their skinny jeans (if you wear them obviously). I get that they're gay, weird, etc. and not only from guys, girls!!!

so SS.org, I as you, whats with the skinny jean hate?


----------



## yellowv (Jan 11, 2009)

Guys wearing girls pants is gay. Wear mens pants and people wont make fun of you.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 11, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Guys wearing girls pants is gay. Wear mens pants and people wont make fun of you.



but their made for guys!!! I don't get whats wrong with it!!!!


----------



## Juneaux (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah those ones don't look like girls pants.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 11, 2009)

Juneaux said:


> Yeah those ones don't look like girls pants.



well they actually go a bit tighter than that, but I have those kind of jeans that are in the pic (Levi 511's). and I seriously don't get it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally I just think they make teenagers look anorexic. It's funny how people went from wearing super huge jeans, and now the in thing is to look anorexic. I never will understand fashion. I think the super tight jeans look stupid, but that picture you posted doesn't look like the super emo chick jeans I see kids wearing around here.

Just tell people to fuck off. It's none of their business. I might personally think some emo looks like a douche, but it doesn't affect me. I just chuckle to myself and keep walking.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 11, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> but their made for guys!!! I don't get whats wrong with it!!!!


dude get real jeans or start talking to stitch on a regular bases




seriously though.....those pants are gay as hell.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 11, 2009)

I know a guy that DOES IN FACT, Wear GIRLS pants  Even the Frilly ones with all the lace crap on the butt of the jeans  and here is where he loses me everytime he tryes to explain why he wears them:

According to him "TIGHT, girl jeans are better for skating"  now, how the fuck can that be? when Girls wear tight ass jeans and guys, USALLY wear baggier jeans. or like what the dude in the first post posted up. 


So, to me Wearing Girls Jeans is Gay and retarted. BUT if your wearing Tight GUY jeans then what ever man.  more power to you


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Personally I just think they make teenagers look anorexic. It's funny how people went from wearing super huge jeans, and now the in thing is to look anorexic. I never will understand fashion. I think the super tight jeans look stupid, but that picture you posted doesn't look like the super emo chick jeans I see kids wearing around here.
> 
> Just tell people to fuck off. It's none of their business. I might personally think some emo looks like a douche, but it doesn't affect me. I just chuckle to myself and keep walking.



well, I wear jeans a bit tighter than the pic (and may be the emo pants you talk about) but I wear like normal T-shirts or whatever (mostly of bands I like, which are hard rock/metal, or guitar products of somesort, like you can find at guitar center).


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

If you like how they look and feel or whatever, then why do you even give a shit what we or other people think? I work in a government office as a contractor, and on casual Fridays, I wear a leather jacket, metal shirt, and have my hair down. You want to talk about people looking at you funny?  Try walking into a board room full of big wigs wearing suits who can't get the Smart Board working in a Suffocation long sleeve and fixing it


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 11, 2009)

Ugh... never could figure out why you'd wanna constrain your package so much by wearing tight ass pants man. I really don't care what you wear but the ones who wear their sisters jeans and all that mess need to stop


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> well, I wear jeans a bit tighter than the pic (and may be the emo pants you talk about) but I wear like normal T-shirts or whatever (mostly of bands I like, which are hard rock/metal, or guitar products of somesort, like you can find at guitar center).



Then yeah, I'd probably think you look dumb. The real question is, do you care what I think?

I guess that's what it boils down to.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If you like how they look and feel or whatever, then why do you even give a shit what we or other people think? I work in a government office as a contractor, and on casual Fridays, I wear a leather jacket, metal shirt, and have my hair down. You want to talk about people looking at you funny?  Try walking into a board room full of big wigs wearing suits who can't get the Smart Board working in a Suffocation long sleeve and fixing it



haha, I can see that. like when dee snyder went to that one court case and accused al gore's wife of having a dirty mind. :haha: and I don't care what they think of me so much as I am merely curious of why THEY care, if that makes sense. if anything, it ENCOURAGES me to wear skinny jeans

actually, I've noticed this school year, the jeans I buy have been getting tighter and tighter... go figure


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

Well are the people who give you shit about it worth your time? They care because they really don't have anything else to do. I crack emo jokes and shit, but I really don't care what you listen to or how you dress, I just personally think it looks dumb, but I'm not going to waste my time giving emo's shit. What are they going to do, "cure" you? Do they expect you to come to school the next day in baggy ass jeans waving gang signs in their face drinking a 40?

I'm assuming you're talking about high school. Does anyone in high school have anything important to worry about? Not really, except that their English paper is on time or some shit.


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2009)

Well some dudes wear skinny fit jeans because they're skinny... And it looks fine, like the pic you posted. But when dudes start wearing low riding jeans... Somethings wrong, and I see it all the time when I wander into the mall.

I've literally seen guys wearing jeans exactly like this: (the darker pair)









I just ignore it... Teen fashion is always weird, so i've just grown to tolerate it and go about my business.


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Try walking into a board room full of big wigs wearing suits who can't get the Smart Board working in a Suffocation long sleeve and fixing it



 A video of this would be priceless!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

Groff said:


> Well some dudes wear skinny fit jeans because they're skinny... And it looks fine, like the pic you posted. But when dudes start wearing low riding jeans... Somethings wrong, and I see it all the time when I wander into the mall.
> 
> I've literally seen guys wearing jeans exactly like this: (the darker pair)
> 
> ...



I've got some slightly low cut jeans, I forget the term, and they fit right. Not baggy, but not super tight  Low cut doesn't mean that your thong has to be showing


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 11, 2009)

The ones in the picture in the OP aren't bad, but I generally tend to think they look pretty stupid. That whole kind of look that's been popular for a while now is just ridiculous, IMO. It's still just trivial shit, though. If the worst thing people have to say about you is that they don't like your pants, then you're probably not doing too badly.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

Groff said:


> A video of this would be priceless!



Dude, it's fucking hilarious. I had to come in on the weekend to do a network upgrade with some of my co-workers. I was the first one who showed up, and the security guard had to let me in. I believe his exact words were "YOU work here?" 

Also, when I walk towards the employee entrance that you have to scan your cards at to get in, I've seen people LITERALLY pull the fucking door shut on my face. I just smile, whip out my government ID, scan it and open the door


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## silentrage (Jan 11, 2009)

screw jeans, go spandex...


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've got some slightly low cut jeans, I forget the term, and they fit right. Not baggy, but not super tight  Low cut doesn't mean that your thong has to be showing



As I said, people wear tightish jeans, and it usually looks fine, but when there's butt crack showing because the guy is wearing a tight pink shirt...  But I usually look away fast, so I don't take notice if they're wearing a thong 

I don't understand it, I don't try to, I just ignore it 


People are going to do what they're going to do, I say let them do it... It doesn't hurt anyone. So fuck what everyone else thinks.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 11, 2009)

silentrage said:


> screw jeans, go spandex...


----------



## Groff (Jan 11, 2009)

silentrage said:


> screw jeans, go spandex...



Or short jean shorts!

After all, that and tight jeans were totally metal back in the day.

Need proof?






Exodus


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 11, 2009)

You know..I do NOT understand what the hell is going on nowadays. Why do supposedly heterosexual men go out of their way to look gay? IT LOOKS GAY. Tight ass pants, girly hair, tight ass shirts, makeup, fingernail polish etc..GAY. There was a time in society where men didn't want to look faggoty, now everone's going out of their way to, combine it with the pants hanging off the ass or as I like to call it "fresh rape victim style". What the fuck is wrong with people? I've just started smacking guys like this on the ass whenever I see them..and not just a little slap, I'm talking hand reaching back hitting ass with enough force to pick them up off the ground, bearclaw firm asscheek grip with jiggle "you gonna get raped" ass smack. You want to look like you're advertising I'll treat you like it. Maybe then you'll dress like you have sense.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jan 11, 2009)

silentrage said:


> screw jeans, go leather...



fixed

But really, fuck what ever people think of you wearing them, I personally dont see a purpose in them

If you wanna talk tight I can beat all of you, for really big swim meets I wear speedo FSII fastskins, 





It would blow your mind how tight these are, and I have huge thighs and they take about 5 minutes to put on
Oh, and scott, I make sure to make fun of you at school tomorrow


----------



## sakeido (Jan 11, 2009)

Those jeans don't look too bad. I wear ones like that, I only wear slim fit everything  The emo kids who wear extremely small jeans and show off their horrendous thin weak knobbly legs bother me to no end.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

Man if you went to my school and you wore skinny jeans i would give you so much crap for it.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Oh god, is that MAB with makeup on?

Drakkar:
There's an article about how the number of genes that define MALE in the Y chromosome has been declining for centuries now.
Apparently the living conditions of humans as a whole no longer require "manly" traits to be passed on?


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't agree with the new age "trying to look/act gay" thing.

HOWEVER:

Back a long time ago, I saw an animal planet show where they took an interview and most girls said the first thing they noticed on a guy was his ass. So, yeah... the pants could work to your advantage.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2009)

tight jeans are awesome, just don't get super fucking low ones


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 11, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Drakkar:
> There's an article about how the number of genes that define MALE in the Y chromosome has been declining for centuries now.
> Apparently the living conditions of humans as a whole no longer require "manly" traits to be passed on?




Don't people have fathers? If I as a kid tried leaving the house dressed like the kids nowadays my father would have kicked the shit out of me and rightfully so. Please everyone wear clothes your size and leave the makeup and shit for women and performers. I've often wondered..where are the wacko christian anti gay people when you need them. Kids are quite literally getting gayer and gayer and no one seems to care, not even them. And of course if you say such things you're a homophobe or redneck..no..you're someone with sense. I'm not a policeman, so I don't walk around wearing the uniform. If you're not gay, stop walking around wearing the damn uniform


----------



## silentrage (Jan 11, 2009)

ilikes2shred said:


> I don't agree with the new age "trying to look/act gay" thing.
> 
> HOWEVER:
> 
> Back a long time ago, I saw an animal planet show where they took an interview and most girls said the first thing they noticed on a guy was his ass. So, yeah... the pants could work to your advantage.


Hmm, I heard they can see your @@ck through your pants... even loose ones...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 11, 2009)

ilikes2shred said:


> Back a long time ago, I saw an animal planet show where they took an interview and most girls said the first thing they noticed on a guy was his ass.



Funny...that's the first thing I notice too. Do you really want that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Don't people have fathers? If I as a kid tried leaving the house dressed like the kids nowadays my father would have kicked the shit out of me and rightfully so. Please everyone wear clothes your size and leave the makeup and shit for women and performers. I've often wondered..where are the wacko christian anti gay people when you need them. Kids are quite literally getting gayer and gayer and no one seems to care, not even them. And of course if you say such things you're a homophobe or redneck..no..you're someone with sense. I'm not a policeman, so I don't walk around wearing the uniform. If you're not gay, stop walking around wearing the damn uniform



That was so awesomely hilarious


----------



## Harry (Jan 11, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I know a guy that DOES IN FACT, Wear GIRLS pants  Even the Frilly ones with all the lace crap on the butt of the jeans  and here is where he loses me everytime he tryes to explain why he wears them:
> 
> According to him "TIGHT, girl jeans are better for skating"  now, how the fuck can that be? when Girls wear tight ass jeans and guys, USALLY wear baggier jeans. or like what the dude in the first post posted up.
> 
> ...



I knew this guy that had a theory that wearing tight jeans let you pop ollies/kickflips etc higher.
I have no idea what fucking planet he was on. 
Ironically, he still wore baggy jeans
I always wore baggy jeans skateboarding and I could ollie higher than a lot of guys I knew that wore tight jeans


----------



## Scootman1911 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wear jeans that are like the ones in the first post but a little tighter. They're really not that tight and they're really comfortable. Any baggier and they get caught on things it seems and any tighter and my balls start to get smashed. I really don't give a shit what anyone at my school thinks though.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 11, 2009)

Those jeans you posted are not that tight. I don't see what the big deal is.

I wore tight jeans for many years and yes, people gave me shit for that but I did not care so eventually they got used to it and gave up. 

And I wasn't Emo. I was a Punk Rocker with a huge mohawk, studded jackets and boots. As I grew out of Punk I went onto Metal, I kept my tight jeans and wore them with band shirts and high tops. 

It's a shame that tight jeans now are so closely related to Emo. They have always been a present in Rock, Punk, Goth and Metal.

So in the end I say wear whatever you want and fuck everydody else. I don't wear them anymore but I still think they are cool (Except in Scene kids).


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 12, 2009)

I use skinny jeans and I like them  I haven't ever heard any bad comments about them either. Not skin tight (as in the pic with the girls' jeans), but definately not as baggy as the jeans I used to use when I was 15 or so. Hell, they're baggy for me even now 

And shit, I've even used black nailpolish and shit too  back when I dyed my hair black (and also when I dyed it pink later). It was originally started by my girlfriend who wanted to polish my nails, so I kept using it every now and then. I did get some comments from old people back then, but I didn't give a shit. I still sometimes put fucked up makeup on when I go on stage with Aberrant, but otherwise I'm too lazy to do anything. I don't use eyeliner or any emo stuff though, and I'm definately not emo BTW.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 12, 2009)

I think guys wearing really skinny pants and girl pants just screams pussy ass emo queer. I dont see how people say that skin tight jeans are more comfortable than a normal pair of relaxed normal pairs of pants.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 12, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> I knew this guy that had a theory that wearing tight jeans let you pop ollies/kickflips etc higher.
> I have no idea what fucking planet he was on.
> Ironically, he still wore baggy jeans
> I always wore baggy jeans skateboarding and I could ollie higher than a lot of guys I knew that wore tight jeans



Yeah I have been trying to figure out where the hell he got that info from


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 12, 2009)

wow. the homophobia in this thread is absolutely absurd. Some of you people make me fucking sick.
Since when is looking what you call "gay" the biggest sin in the book? The only reason it LOOKS gay to you is because you associate it with a stereotype you've created in your mind for gay people. If a huge population of people who aren't gay are wearing a certain style of clothing, it makes even less sense to associate that look with being gay.
I know plenty of gay guys who don't wear tight clothing.
I have a friend who's been wearing tight jeans, including jeans made for girls, since early highschool and he's engaged to one of the most beautiful, wonderful women I know.

Drakkar - I think you are a disgusting, despicable person who brings nothing but bad into this world for talking the way you do. Not only do you have a prejudice against gay people, but you have a prejudice against people who aren't gay because of how they LOOK. That comment about uniforms is even MORE ignorant, because there is no authority on homosexuals that makes an official gay uniform. In reality, you probably couldn't pick a gay man out of a lineup if your life depended on it.
Seriously dude. I hate you. And I will gladly get banned from this forum for saying it, because you're a scumbag.


----------



## klutvott (Jan 12, 2009)

Wear skinny jeans if you want but DO NOT STUFF YOUR PANTS INSIDE YOUR SOCKS!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 12, 2009)

shadowgenesis said:


> Drakkar - I think you are a disgusting, despicable person who brings nothing but bad into this world for talking the way you do. Not only do you have a prejudice against gay people, but you have a prejudice against people who aren't gay because of how they LOOK. That comment about uniforms is even MORE ignorant, because there is no authority on homosexuals that makes an official gay uniform. In reality, you probably couldn't pick a gay man out of a lineup if your life depended on it.
> Seriously dude. I hate you. And I will gladly get banned from this forum for saying it, because you're a scumbag.



Dude, he has every right. He's gayer than a $3 bill. I think he probably knows a thing or 2 about them


----------



## Tiger (Jan 12, 2009)

Se7enMeister said:


> fixed
> 
> But really, fuck what ever people think of you wearing them, I personally dont see a purpose in them
> 
> ...



Dude I am right with you there. It took forever to get used to the 'my balls are being pushed inside of me' feeling.



shadowgenesis said:


> wow. the homophobia in this thread is absolutely absurd. Some of you people make me fucking sick.
> Since when is looking what you call "gay" the biggest sin in the book? The only reason it LOOKS gay to you is because you associate it with a stereotype you've created in your mind for gay people. If a huge population of people who aren't gay are wearing a certain style of clothing, it makes even less sense to associate that look with being gay.
> I know plenty of gay guys who don't wear tight clothing.
> I have a friend who's been wearing tight jeans, including jeans made for girls, since early highschool and he's engaged to one of the most beautiful, wonderful women I know.



Guys dress like this because they think girls find it attractive. Not because its something they grew up doing...this didnt happen in the 90's. Its a fashion that dudes are trying to use to get laid with scene girls. How big of a tool that makes them, well, thats a matter of opinion. But the stigma of them being pussies is there rightfully so.

Rambo over here <-------------------->Pencil thin freshman in girl jeans way over there


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

Man skinny jeans have brought up a big problem in society. Try going to an indie gig and chatting someone up, you won't know who to go for.

Yeah theres a bit of homophobia in this thread. Diss gay people and I'll kiss you 






P.S I'm not gay, just comfortable.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 12, 2009)

You're not gay if you're pitching right?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 12, 2009)

*This is an official warning to keep this thread on topic and not about homophobia or anyones sexual orientation. Any more of those and this thread gets locked. 

*


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 12, 2009)

I wear jeans that are "tight" but it's because I have huge quads. I started power lifting in college and got pretty big, then started playing rugby (2nd row). I've always had big legs but between those 2 they got massive. I'm not buying custom tailored jeans and I can't find any "athletic cut" jeans. 04 season against Tennessee. best picture I'll ever take. 






The underlying thing why lots of guys get upset about dudes wearing skinny jeans is it seems that each new fad has men acting more and more androgynous (same with girls, lots of girls who don't fit the prescribed physique can look pretty mannish if they wear what's "fashionable"). Take pride in that Y chromosome, don't let someone else convince you that it's cooler not to be what you are. 

But that all said, you're welcome to try and slap my ass if you want big boy


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


>





Tbh, I don't care what anyone wears as long as it covers a proper amount of their skin. If they want to be a slave to fashion, then by all means. It just means they've never experienced the beauty of Necrophagist


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> well they actually go a bit tighter than that, but I have those kind of jeans that are in the pic (Levi 511's). and I seriously don't get it.



So you lied, and you wear girl pants?


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to wear tight denim and leather pants when I was playing in an 80's metal band. My falsetto was unreal.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 6 pairs of skinny jeans, 3 are girls. They're so much better.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 12, 2009)

At this point there's nothing unique about this style of dress, so why not try and make something new?


----------



## cool2bahdude (Jan 12, 2009)

KILTS FTW!!!


----------



## silentrage (Jan 12, 2009)

The next IN thing will be loose pants again, just like how metal will be mainstream again.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 12, 2009)

i used to wear tight pants on occasion, but mixed with a suffocation t shirt and hair down past my shoulders, it was hardly emo.
but idiots in korn t shirts still followed me around calling me emo and were saying suffocation sounds like and emo band.
hahaha, what foolish fools.
on another note, i no longer wear anything tight, though there were some funny stories.
like some black chick in my horticulture class saying i had a nice ass.
or my mother asking if i was stuffing socks down the front of my pants.
i stoped wearing them shortly after that


----------



## Randy (Jan 12, 2009)

silentrage said:


> The next IN thing will be lose pants



Fixed.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 12, 2009)

Why does teen fashion go through these ridiculous phases, when I went to school there was a stage where everyone tucked their trackies into their socks and that fluro multicolour parachute pants period, DAMN.

Fashoin was pretty good looking around here for a few years, now the emo look is in and I walk through shopping centres filled with young people wearing undersized clothes that look like they were purchased from an op shop and white shirts that they let their 3 year old sister scribble on with fluro markers . I just dress smart casual most of the time and I look at these young people and think bloody hell they look stupid until I realise that I am in the minority and I'm the one who looks stupid to them. I hate fashion.

This reminds me of a guy I knew a few years ago, he wore old clothes, stuff from the 70's and so on, stuff he would find in his parents closet and the op shop, but he dressed well. It wasn't that 70's show tacky, it was clothes from an older period combined with good taste and he pulled it off. He was the only person that dressed like that at the time and he always looked good which brings me to my point, why does everyone dress like everyone else? I always think that people who have their own style and some dress sense look better anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

This time next year...






They will be all the rage.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 12, 2009)

Randy said:


> I used to wear tight denim and leather pants when I was playing in an 80's metal band. My falsetto was unreal.



You have no idea how many virgins have been slain by my ungodly falsetto.


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

Wearing girls jeans isn't manly. 

/thread


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 12, 2009)

Wearing skinny jeans isn't gay, because I'm pretty sure that most gay men have the fashion sense to do otherwise.


----------



## JakeRI (Jan 12, 2009)

metallica wore wicked tight pants when they were badass. just saying


----------



## silentrage (Jan 12, 2009)

Demiurge said:


> Wearing skinny jeans isn't gay, because I'm pretty sure that most gay men have the fashion sense to do otherwise.



And we have a winner. 

I have no problems with gay people, well not as much as I do with people who act gay and just give gay people a bad name.


----------



## Labrie (Jan 12, 2009)

I've continuously had problems jean shopping over the past few years. I can't seem to find a nice pair of jeans (that don't cost over a hundred bucks) and don't stick to my legs. I can't stand the tight skinny jeans and I think they look ridiculous on guys. If that makes me an asshole then so be it but that's my opinion. 

I finally just resulted in wearing Dickies work pants as normal pants.


----------



## Darth Zeppelin (Jan 12, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> metallica wore wicked tight pants when they were badass. just saying


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jan 12, 2009)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If you like how they look and feel or whatever, then why do you even give a shit what we or other people think? I work in a government office as a contractor, and on casual Fridays, I wear a leather jacket, metal shirt, and have my hair down. You want to talk about people looking at you funny?  Try walking into a board room full of big wigs wearing suits who can't get the Smart Board working in a Suffocation long sleeve and fixing it





Opening this thread was worth it because of this post.

Fuck jeans, wear dickies.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

shadowgenesis said:


> wow. the homophobia in this thread is absolutely absurd. Some of you people make me fucking sick.
> Since when is looking what you call "gay" the biggest sin in the book? The only reason it LOOKS gay to you is because you associate it with a stereotype you've created in your mind for gay people. If a huge population of people who aren't gay are wearing a certain style of clothing, it makes even less sense to associate that look with being gay.
> I know plenty of gay guys who don't wear tight clothing.
> I have a friend who's been wearing tight jeans, including jeans made for girls, since early highschool and he's engaged to one of the most beautiful, wonderful women I know.
> ...




Dude he's not a gay basher. He just hates scene kids; which should be a mandatory hate. 

But seriously, he's a good guy and would be banned if he hated gays. Infact he knows that gays are good because it means less competition


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2009)

Drakkar is just defending his post man


----------



## Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

JakeRI said:


> metallica wore wicked tight pants when they were badass. just saying



20 YEARS AGO.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 12, 2009)

/\



it's emo as fuck
i personally hate it, looks like girl pants


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2009)

Even Pantera did it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Even Pantera did it!



It just says image hosted by tripod.com and nothing is showing up. Nice picture phail zepp.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhh fuckbeans.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2009)

For those who think I'm gay bashing. I AM GAY. I thought we've been over that. Trust me..I've got a little experience in this field, Shadow. And as to the uniform thing? Well, we can all agree that thrash guys with tight pants don't resemble the guys walking around now, at least the ones I'm talking about. Bright colored ultra tight shirts that don't make it below the waist...tight pants showcasing the crotch and ass, wearing your pants off your ass for even more of a show, eyeliner, painted fingernails..all that? A gay man's uniform. Why do I call it that? Because some time ago when it was more socially acceptable to not like gays and gay guys couldn't really find eachother in public, gay men would wear things, subtle and not so subtle, to indicate they were fair game should another man want to approach due to liking what he saw. Gay guy A sees "unknown" guy in public, catches the ass showcased in pants, the buldge in the front, the outfit, etc and knows he's not "unknown", but actually Gay guy B. He knows due to the "come get me uniform" he can approach newly discovered Gay guy B, and it will be alright to do so. As time went on the look became more and more accepted by gay guys and became indicative of gay culture. At some point in time straight people started doing it so it became alright in hetero culture to do that now and the sad part is that these kids doing it have no clue where the shit came from.

It pisses me off when things get accepted from one scene to another and people do it with no regard for where the shit came from. When I was younger, black kids thought I was trying to be white because I wore black clothes, army boots, spiked wristbands etc and black kids didn't dress like that. It wasn't accepted in black culture to wear "white people" clothes. Hot Topic and other places were the "crazy white people" stores. The only black guys your saw in there were the occasional non mainstream black dude, but mostly gay guys who went there to get some "unique" fashions for outfits (coincidentally, tight pants, bright tight shirts, etc). Then those same kids were asking me where I shopped because once rappers and others made it alright to look like a "white kid", it crossed over and became accepted. Now idiotic black kids are walking around with Mohawks and Iron Maiden, Rolling Stones, and Ramones shirts and they have NO clue where the shit came from. Most of them don't even know they are walking around with a band on their shirt, never heard of them. It pisses me off to no end when a certain culture looks down on the ways of another culture and turns around mirrors it and denies where it came from.

Right now that's what's going on. Straight kids are walking around mirroring the styles of gay guys, wearing things that at one point used to say "I play for your team, come talk to me" and they don't even realize it. If a gay guy actually hit on them they'd be horrified, although they're wearing the uniform. It reminds me of the Dave Chappelle joke when he talked about women wearing the Ho's uniform (Tit's hanging out, short ass showing skirts, too small clothes, etc) and being angry when men treated them that way.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 12, 2009)

shadowgenesis said:


> wow. the homophobia in this thread is absolutely absurd. Some of you people make me fucking sick.
> Since when is looking what you call "gay" the biggest sin in the book? The only reason it LOOKS gay to you is because you associate it with a stereotype you've created in your mind for gay people. If a huge population of people who aren't gay are wearing a certain style of clothing, it makes even less sense to associate that look with being gay.
> I know plenty of gay guys who don't wear tight clothing.
> I have a friend who's been wearing tight jeans, including jeans made for girls, since early highschool and he's engaged to one of the most beautiful, wonderful women I know.
> ...




that part about drakkar made me almost piss myself laughing, if im not mistaken (PLEASE no offense if im wrong) Drakkar is openly gay, and i apoligise if you didnt want it talked about drakkar.

but that just makes your whole post uber super retarded.
GJ with your fail.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 12, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> For those who think I'm gay bashing. I AM GAY. I thought we've been over that. Trust me..I've got a little experience in this field, Shadow.



See, this proves my suspicion all alone, that gay people actually ACT NORMAL and it's these wannabe emo kids or whatever trend they're that act all faggy (no offense ) and give gay people a bad name.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 12, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> For those who think I'm gay bashing. I AM GAY. I thought we've been over that. Trust me..I've got a little experience in this field, Shadow.


Edit: oh dman he beat me, i guess i need to look more carefully next time


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

Zepp88 said:


> Ahhh fuckbeans.



Its ok, i didn't really want to see that pic anyways.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2009)

And another thought which escaped the original post..guys started doing that once chicks began to become more closely related to gay culture. Emo and all the gay thing around it? Chicks liking "bi" guys and how it became cool to say you were gay or bi even if you really weren't. Guys dressing like that because emo girls liked the gay guy thing (which is why gay anime is widely popular amongst young women and and entire culture around that is more straight girls than gay guys). So they do in fact look gay..that's the point. I dress like this because the hot emo chicks dig bi and gay friendly dudes and the look that comes with it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

^ I thought you just wore those badass spikes and impaled shit all day.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I do..I'm a metalhead first...sexual deviant second  Merely picking up a legacy made strong my Halford, Gaahl and countless others


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well I do..I'm a metalhead first...sexual deviant second  Merely picking up a legacy made strong my Halford, Gaahl and countless others



Halford, Gaahl? 

Some sort of trve blk metal people?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2009)

Well there's Euronymous and others. I mainly mean metal in general with spikes and all. Yet another example in things popular in a subculture of gay life that somehow found a lifelong home in the heterosexual world...but I digress


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i see wut u did thar.

Meantime, im almost at 3k posts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 12, 2009)

IT'S ALMOST THREE THOUSAND!!?!?!?!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2009)

Basically  


Too bad this is off topic otherwise my post whorage would work


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Jan 12, 2009)

ok how did we get from skinny jeans to gay, theyres nothing rong with being gay, but wearing skinny jeans and being a guy is just kinda dumb and scene. i mean i go to public places and i see these kids dress so ridiculously, saying theyre bi to follow such a retarded ass trend, and part of that trend is wearing skinny jeans. i mean if u want to wear them go ahead but the fact that its ridiculously trendy is the reason ur getting shit buddy.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2009)

I have absolutely no problem with gay people. I've had gay friends and co-workers, hell, my little brother is gay. I just don't like the idea of dudes wearing skinny jeans. If you're worried about looking "fat" and that's why you're wearing skinny jeans, whatever. If you are skinny like the Rusty Cooley sig neck and wearing skinny jeans, eat something and wear normal clothes like the rest of us. 

That being said, I'm all for wearing whatever you want whenever. I wear cargo shorts and band t-shirts all the time. If you don't like it, I don't give a shit.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 13, 2009)

I wear women's jeans roughly 5 days a week. Express low-rise boot-cut size 8, to be precise. I don't wear them nearly as tight as women do though, so they look very different on me.

The reason they are more comfortable is because the material is softer and actually stretches some, unlike men's jeans which are more rigid.

I've got nothing but complements from women and nothing but insults from men. Guess who's opinion I actually care about?


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2009)

Good for you. If you're comfortable wearing it, more power to you!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know what it's like over there but many of the young people that dress like this are bi. Since barriers of sexual orientation have come down a fair bit young people are more open to experimentation. I still think the way they dress looks rediculous and it's not tight jeans, some people don't look terrible in tight jeans but that whole current fashion and the emo scene looks terrible IMO.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Naren (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally don't like skinny jeans at all. I wore them when I was in junior high (because I was 12 years old and that's what my mom bought me) and I absolutely hated how uncomfortable they were and how ugly they looked, so I bought baggy jeans as soon as I could. Now I wear "regular" and baggy jeans, preferring the baggier jeans (although not rapper level).

At this moment I'm wearing a black button-up long sleeve shirt with a collar with the sleeves rolled up and some light blue jeans. Yesterday I was wearing a Death t-shirt and camo pants. I wear whatever I like.

Personally I don't like skinny jeans, but I won't make fun of anyone over it unless they ACTUALLY are girls' jeans.



shadowgenesis said:


> wow. the homophobia in this thread is absolutely absurd. Some of you people make me fucking sick.
> Since when is looking what you call "gay" the biggest sin in the book? The only reason it LOOKS gay to you is because you associate it with a stereotype you've created in your mind for gay people. If a huge population of people who aren't gay are wearing a certain style of clothing, it makes even less sense to associate that look with being gay.
> I know plenty of gay guys who don't wear tight clothing.
> I have a friend who's been wearing tight jeans, including jeans made for girls, since early highschool and he's engaged to one of the most beautiful, wonderful women I know.
> ...



 Sounds like you're the one who's ignorant and biased.


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2009)

Naren said:


> Personally I don't like skinny jeans, but I won't make fun of anyone over it unless they ACTUALLY are girls' jeans.



That's me right there.

I'm sure I get made fun of for band shirts I wear or whatever but I don't care.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 13, 2009)

Also, a fair amount of the really expensive designer men's jeans are just cut like normal women's jeans...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 13, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


>


 
*I WANT ONE!!*


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> haha, I can see that. like when dee snyder went to that one court case and accused al gore's wife of having a dirty mind. :haha: and I don't care what they think of me so much as I am merely curious of why THEY care, if that makes sense. if anything, it ENCOURAGES me to wear skinny jeans
> 
> actually, I've noticed this school year, the jeans I buy have been getting tighter and tighter... go figure



Turning a fail into an EPIC FAIL gradually then.

I dont see why anyone would want to wear jeans like that. I wear pretty baggy jeans like Mecca's etc but have nothing against anyone wearing non baggy clothing thats just how i like mine however,

skinny jeans are for girls, there is not space in them for a fully grown males package. end


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 13, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1340501 said:


> *I WANT ONE!!*



Maybe Drakkar will let you borrow his, I think it's part of "the uniform"


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 13, 2009)

man speaking of trends and baggy pants, I fucking hate those huge-ass baggy pants that is all there seems to be anywhere  bleh lol, at least it's not as bad as it was back in the 90s lol, now those were some baggy jeans.

I've never seen this gay + tight jeans thing before, none of the gay guys I know wear anything like that but maybe their trends have just changed a lot too.


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2009)

it doesnt look gay it looks femenine and thats generally the problem.

there is something inherantly wrong with guys dressing to look like women, when they dont actually want to look like women!

embrace the Y chromosome!


----------



## Desi (Jan 13, 2009)

I wear pretty tight clothes, but that's because it looks right on me. I'm very thin and have a freakishly fast metabolism, so it's damn near impossible for me to put on weight. Baggy, loose fitting and relaxed fitting clothes look retarded on me because my skinny arms will be more pronounced and in addition to that, I'll have too much leg room in my jeans.


----------



## Munky7Head (Jan 13, 2009)

Desi said:


> I wear pretty tight clothes, but that's because it looks right on me. I'm very thin and have a freakishly fast metabolism, so it's damn near impossible for me to put on weight. Baggy, loose fitting and relaxed fitting clothes look retarded on me because my skinny arms will be more pronounced and in addition to that, I'll have too much leg room in my jeans.



haha me too, bro. my jeans and shit aren't TIGHT, but I wear a lot of Levi's 511's (skinny jeans). I can't get past 120lbs to save my life!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 13, 2009)

skinny jeans are also nice because somehow I ended up walking like I was on a tight rope all the damn time  so loose pants flap against each other and it's really annoying.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 13, 2009)

honestly, anyone arguing for either side of the argument needs to take a good look at themselves and reassess what's important in their lives.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 13, 2009)

Another thread that bites the dust.


----------

